# GSM statt ISDN



## Bizkit (5. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach eine PCI Karte für den PC, damit ich mich auf einem PC Einwählen kann.

Es Soll wie mit eine ISDN Karte funktionieren, doch statt ISDN (weil es dort eine Telefonkabel gibt), möchte ich das nun über GSm lösen.

Gibt es dafür Karten und wo bekommt man die?

Gruß Simon


----------



## Dr Dau (10. Februar 2007)

Hallo!

Angesichts der Preise (vgl. Bericht auf heise.de) würde ich eher zu einem GSM-Modem raten, welches an die serielle Schnittstelle angeschlossen wird.
Du könntest aber auch eine GSM-PCMCIA Karte für ein Notebook nehmen und dieses in eine PCI Karte mit PCMCIA-Slot stecken.
Einfach mal ein wenig nach den genannten Möglichkeiten googeln. 

Denke aber an die möglicherweise hohen Verbindungskosten.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## mac2ooo (6. März 2007)

Hallo, sonst gibt es von Vodafone und Nokia auch GSM Crads die mitlerweile vernüftige Preise haben. 

Ich selber hab mir ein CallYa Handy mit Datenkabel von Sony Ericsson geholt und das läuft ohne Probleme.

Die Lösung mit den Handy war aber einbischen aufwendiger. Und macht im betrieb leider auch mehr Probleme (Akku, Handy hängt, Handy weg. ) Seit dem wir die Datenkarten einsetzten läuft alles prima das hängt auch von deiner Anwendung ab.


----------

